# 4x6 Bandsaw Stand



## Brass_Machine (Jan 30, 2008)

Found these PLANS for a sturdier stand for the 4x6 Chinese bandsaws sold by Grizzly, Harbor Freight and others. Also look around the site... they have a lot of interesting things.

Eric


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep that's a very nice stand. When I 1st got my 4x6 3 1/2 yrs ago I bookmarked every site on the net with cool mods for the little guy; that stand included. I was going to build one but cheaped out and did the one shown here.

It's a H/F roll-around cart I got on sale for cheap. I mounted the top tray upside down, mounted the 2 supplied fixed casters with some extra reinforcement on one end, positioned off the floor by 1/4" so that when the other end was picked up, the whole machine can be rolled around like a wheelbarrow. I had to mount the saw up on a couple pieces of Sturdi-Brace to clear the vise handwheel and also mounted 2 more pieces on the bottom to make it more stable.

The completed unit sits high enough to be useful without killing your back and the shelves are now my metal storage bins. This pic was taken several yrs. ago and now the thing is full of metal stock and is so heavy I had to make a new handle assy from thicker stock since the original fell apart from lifting the weight. I also made a removable roller/handle assy with some old inline skate wheels to assist in moving the thing around.

All in all, it's a very functional device for little money.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the way you did that. I will have to keep an eye for that cart. How does you stand hold up to the saw in the vertical position?

Come to think of it... I may already have a cart perfect for use. Thanks for the idea!

Eric


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll have to post another pic in it's present state to show how it does in the vertical mode. The cart's so full of metal it's center of gravity is now low enough to prevent pushing it over if you wanted to. ;D

Speaking of vertical mode, did you see my post a while back with the drawing of the little 1/4" steel table that's sized to allow it to be permanently bolted on? You can then use it to cut in either mode without having to screw on & off that silly sheetmetal table it comes with.


----------

